# 4K Youtubevideos ruckeln



## Anchorage (11. Februar 2015)

Hi, ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar ich möchte mir ein 4K Video anschauen allerdings ruckelt dieses stark.
Sowie ich im CCC sehe wird meine Grafikkarte nicht benutzt. Ich habe in Opera die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert. 
Kann ich das Problem beheben ? Muss ich irgendwas in Windows aktivieren bzw. im Treiber ?
Kann sein das ich irgendwo einen Hacken vergessen habe ? 

Mein System:

AMD Fx 6350 @ 3,8 GHz
8 GB DDR 3 Corsair XMS 3
AMD Radeon R9 280 x 
Asus M5A97 LE R2.0

Bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## ConCAD (11. Februar 2015)

Ist denn überhaupt deine Internetleitung schnell genug, 4K zu streamen?


----------



## Atent123 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich denke dafür sollte man schon 50k Upload haben damit die Quallität halbwegs vernünftig ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich tippe da mal auf die CPU. Je nachdem, was du so nutzt ...    Schau doch mal in die Auslastung rein. Je nach Player und Videoformat sind die teilweise sehr CPU-lastig und leider nicht richtig für die Nutzung mehrerer CPU-Kerne optimiert. 

Ich vermute mal, es geht um HTML5 Player,  und Videos im webm  Format?  vp9 Codec? 

Gronkh Lets Plays?  


Schau mal nach der CPU-Last. 





Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich denke dafür sollte man schon 50k Upload haben damit die Quallität halbwegs vernünftig ist.



Der Upload hat damit nichts zu tun.   Und Youtube variiert die Bitrate für 4k von 35-45Mbit/s,  laut Google.  Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube,  da es im Vergleich zu den restlichen Auflösungen extrem hoch wäre (1080p hat zB 8Mbit/s,  1440p 10Mbit/s).


----------



## Anchorage (12. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe eine 100 Mbit Leitung bei der ich aber 107 rauskriege 23Mbit Upload. Mein CPU last ist ziemlich hoch. Wenn ich mir allerdings ein 4k Video mit VLC Player anschau ist alles Flüssig und die CPU last ist bei 10% da die GPU benutzt wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus das HTML5 die last nicht auf die GPU legt.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2015)

Nein, da bist du auf dem Holzweg.  Der Unterschied ist, dass die Daten von Youtube erst noch dekomprimiert werden müssen.   Bei Videos auf der Festplatte ist das hingegen relativ egal. 
Wie sieht denn die Verteilung der CPU-Last aus?  Vermutlich sehr einkernig, oder?


----------



## Anchorage (12. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, da bist du auf dem Holzweg.  Der Unterschied ist, dass die Daten von Youtube erst noch dekomprimiert werden müssen.   Bei Videos auf der Festplatte ist das hingegen relativ egal.
> Wie sieht denn die Verteilung der CPU-Last aus?  Vermutlich sehr einkernig, oder?



Es wird tatsächlich nur ein Kern verwendet. Wieso funktioniert VLC mit 4k so gut ?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2015)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Es wird tatsächlich nur ein Kern verwendet. Wieso funktioniert VLC mit 4k so gut ?


Wie schon gesagt, weil das vermutlich sehr wenig oder garnicht komprimiert ist.  um das gleiche bild aber durch die kleine internetleitung zu quetschen, muss man da sehr viel komprimieren, was in sehr hoher rechenlast endet. 

trotzdem wird das gerne von webvideoproduzenten unterstützt,  einfach da sonst keine vernünftige bildqualität übers internet möglich ist.  wenn du bspw ein youtube-video in 1080p hochlädst, ohne komprimierung auf die bitrate angepasst, die youtube für 1080p gewährt ...   sieht das ergebnis aus wie irgendwas zwischen video-kassette und dvd.   jedenfalls weit von den heute üblichen hochqualitativen bildern entfernt.


----------



## soth (12. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, weil das vermutlich sehr wenig oder garnicht komprimiert ist.  um das gleiche bild aber durch die kleine internetleitung zu quetschen, muss man da sehr viel komprimieren, was in sehr hoher rechenlast endet.


Du schmeißt hier etwas durcheinander. Die Datenrate hat nichts mit der Komprimierungskomplexität zu tun! Letztere ist hier mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch kein Thema, die letzten Videos die ich von Streamingseiten in der Hand hatte, waren ziemlich einfach einfach "komprimiert".


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Du schmeißt hier etwas durcheinander. Die Datenrate hat nichts mit der Komprimierungskomplexität zu tun! Letztere ist hier mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch kein Thema, die letzten Videos die ich von Streamingseiten in der Hand hatte, waren ziemlich einfach einfach "komprimiert".



Nicht?  Und ich dachte immer, je stärker man etwas komprimiert desto kleiner wird es ...   und passt durch eine Leitung mit geringerer Bandbreite.   

Die webm-Codecs beispielsweise komprimieren die Videos schon recht deutlich.  Meine Videos werden mittlerweile in webm-Formaten gerendert und hochgeladen, so wie bei vielen anderen Youtubekanälen auch.  Das Endergebnis ist bei gleicher maximaler Bitrate deutlich besser,  dafür ist aber sowohl Kompression bei mir als auch die Dekompression beim Zuschauer deutlich rechenintensiver. 
Youtube selbst wandelt das natürlich auch nochmal in viele andere Formate um,  übernimmt aber nach Möglichkeit die Originaldateiformate.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (12. Februar 2015)

Also ich denke muss hier mal paar Dinge richtig stellen.

Es stimmt das Youtube Videos sehr stark Komprimiert (um Platz zu sparen) und auch in andere Formate umwandelt, wodurch die Videoqualität abnimmt, aber beim anschauen von Videos über Youtube gibt es noch andere Probleme.

1. Die meisten Browser sind Single-Threaded, was bedeutet das sie nur 1 Core nuten. Dass führt dazu das ein stark Komprimiertes Video von nur 1 Kern berechnet und dargestellt wird und wenn die CPU Leistung nicht ausreicht, ruckt das Video entsprechend. Hier mal ein Tipp: Schau dir mal ein 4K Video mit Chrome an! Der kann zwar auch "nur" 2 Cores nutzen, aber das läuft dann schon viel flüssiger.
Lass mal diesen "Benchmark" mal in unterschiedlichen Browsern (Opera, Firefox und Chrome) laufen und du wirst verstehen was ich meine: Fischtank (Beobachte nebenbei die unterschiede in der CPU Auslastung)

2. Wenn du ein Video im Browser (muss nicht youtube sein) ankuckst, wird das hauptsächlich von der CPU und nicht von der GPU berechnet (Das stimmt!). 
Das hängt damit zusammen, dass es zu kompliziert wäre den Code auf der GPU laufen zu lassen, also lässt man es der Einfachheit halber von der CPU berechnen. Wenn du dir ein Video lokal (egal mit welchem Player) anguckst, läuft das dann tatsächlich über die GPU, und die CPU kann sich mit dem Decodieren bzw. dekomprimieren der Daten beschäftigen (Und das auf mehreren Cores!)
Hier profitieren Systeme mit APUs, da hier die Zuordnung CPU + GPU entfällt und Bildberechnungen vom "GPU"-Teil der APU durchgeführt werden. (was dann wiederum schneller geht..).

3. Das Youtube die Daten komprimiert, damit sie durch eine kleine Leitung passen ist quatsch. Das machen die nur, um sich auf Ihren Servern Platz zu sparen. 
Das die selben Daten dann auch einfacher durch langsamere Leitungen durchgehen ist lediglich ein positiver nebeneffekt für uns und von Youtube bestimmt nicht beabsichtigt. (Kann youtube doch schnuppe sein wie lange du warten muss bis du dein Video sehen kannst...).
Andere (kostenpflichtige) Video Hoster haben die Daten im Rohformat vorliegen und werden auch so gestreamt (z.B. bei Netflix oder Maxdome).


Was du also machen könntest wäre entweder auf einen Browser umsteigen, der Multi-Threading unterstützt oder dir die Videos herunterladen (sollte bei einer 100Mbit Leitung denke ich kein Problem sein) und dir lokal angucken.
Von der Qualität her solltest du denke ich keinen unterschied merken. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen 

LG
SSJ4Crimson


----------



## soth (12. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nicht?  Und ich dachte immer, je stärker man etwas komprimiert desto kleiner wird es ...   und passt durch eine Leitung mit geringerer Bandbreite.


Jein, die Datei wird kleiner wenn die Komplexität erhöht wird oder mehr Daten wegworfen werden. Ersteres wird nur bedingt verwendet, da die Streams auf so vielen Geräten wie möglich laufen sollen.


----------



## Kusarr (12. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Also ich denke muss hier mal paar Dinge richtig stellen.
> 
> Es stimmt das Youtube Videos sehr stark Komprimiert (um Platz zu sparen) und auch in andere Formate umwandelt, wodurch die Videoqualität abnimmt, aber beim anschauen von Videos über Youtube gibt es noch andere Probleme.
> 
> ...



habe Chrome. Hab eben mal vier 4K-Videos laufen lassen, und alle 4 Kerne waren bei 100% im Taskmanager (i5-3570k @4,4Ghz) ... von wegen nur 2 kerne ^^


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (12. Februar 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> habe Chrome. Hab eben mal vier 4K-Videos laufen lassen, und alle 4 Kerne waren bei 100% im Taskmanager (i5-3570k @4,4Ghz) ... von wegen nur 2 kerne ^^



Sorry, muss mich korrigieren. Der Chrome darf pro Prozess 2 Kerne verwenden.
Wenn du den Chrome 4x aufmachst, hast du 4 Prozesse (Siehe Taskmanager ) und dementsprechend auch Last auf den anderen Kernen.


----------



## Anchorage (12. Februar 2015)

Okay, welche Broser sind den Empfehlenswert? Die Multithreading unterstützen?


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (12. Februar 2015)

Richtiges Multithreading kann bis jetzt keiner. 
Bis auf Safari und Chrome sind alle anderen Browser "Single Threaded".
Und Safari/Chrome können auch nur 2 Cores nutzen (und das auch nur begrenzt gut)

Besitzer einer Intel CPU mit Hyper Threading haben den Vorteil, dass vom Browser 1 Core angesteuert aber dank Hyper Threading auf 2 Threads aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Besitzer einer Intel CPU mit Hyper Threading haben den Vorteil, dass vom Browser 1 Core angesteuert aber dank Hyper Threading auf 2 Threads aufgeteilt wird.



Ähm nein.

HyperThreading kann 2 Threads auf einem Kern parallel abarbeiten.
Wenn ein Browser Single-Threaded ist ist nur ein Thread da - und SMT (was vor zig Jahren mal HT hieß) absolut nutzlos.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> 1. Die meisten Browser sind Single-Threaded, was bedeutet das sie nur 1  Core nuten. Dass führt dazu das ein stark Komprimiertes Video von nur 1  Kern berechnet und dargestellt wird und wenn die CPU Leistung nicht  ausreicht, ruckt das Video entsprechend. Hier mal ein Tipp: Schau dir  mal ein 4K Video mit Chrome an! Der kann zwar auch "nur" 2 Cores nutzen,  aber das läuft dann schon viel flüssiger.
> Lass mal diesen "Benchmark" mal in unterschiedlichen Browsern (Opera,  Firefox und Chrome) laufen und du wirst verstehen was ich meine: Fischtank (Beobachte nebenbei die unterschiede in der CPU Auslastung)


Die meisten Browser laufen Single-Threaded,  aber der Vergleich hat trotzdem einige Probleme: 
Chrome  läuft so viel besser, weil es für jedes Fenster (oder sogar jeden  Tab?)  einen eigenen Prozess startet.  Dadurch wird es natürlich relativ  performant.  Firefox hingegen schmeißt alles was es hat in einen  einzigen Prozess. 

Darüber hinaus spielt das kaum eine Rolle, da Video-Player als separater Thread laufen. 



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> 2. Wenn du ein Video im Browser (muss nicht youtube sein) ankuckst, wird  das hauptsächlich von der CPU und nicht von der GPU berechnet (Das  stimmt!).
> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass es zu kompliziert wäre den Code auf der  GPU laufen zu lassen, also lässt man es der Einfachheit halber von der  CPU berechnen. Wenn du dir ein Video lokal (egal mit welchem Player)  anguckst, läuft das dann tatsächlich über die GPU, und die CPU kann sich  mit dem Decodieren bzw. dekomprimieren der Daten beschäftigen (Und das  auf mehreren Cores!)
> Hier profitieren Systeme mit APUs, da hier die Zuordnung CPU + GPU  entfällt und Bildberechnungen vom "GPU"-Teil der APU durchgeführt  werden. (was dann wiederum schneller geht..).



Die GPU  hat in beiden Fällen gleich viel zu tun, nämlich wenig.  Bei lokal  gespeicherten Videos muss einfach niemand viel tun um sie abzuspielen,   bei Onlinestreams braucht es teilweise eben etwas mehr Arbeit für die  Verarbeitung.  Warum man das auf die GPU legen sollte, ist mir aber  nicht ganz klar.


SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> 3. Das Youtube die Daten komprimiert, damit sie durch eine kleine  Leitung passen ist quatsch. Das machen die nur, um sich auf Ihren  Servern Platz zu sparen.
> Das die selben Daten dann auch einfacher durch langsamere Leitungen  durchgehen ist lediglich ein positiver nebeneffekt für uns und von  Youtube bestimmt nicht beabsichtigt. (Kann youtube doch schnuppe sein  wie lange du warten muss bis du dein Video sehen kannst...).
> Andere (kostenpflichtige) Video Hoster haben die Daten im Rohformat  vorliegen und werden auch so gestreamt (z.B. bei Netflix oder Maxdome).


Ja, das machen sie bestimmt auch dafür,  aber wäre es für die Einsparung  von Speicherplatz dann nicht sinnvoller, es anders zu speichern?  Ist  dir klar, dass Youtube das Video auf einem Server mindestens sechs mal  (!)  in verschiedenen Codecs und Auflösungen speichert?  

Warum  sollte es ihnen egal sein wie gut jemand ihre Videos abspielen kann?   Sie sind absolut elementar darauf angewiesen, dass jeder ihre Videos so  gut wie möglich abspielen kann! 

Der Vergleich zu Filmhostern ist  auch etwas schwierig, da heutzutage Youtube-Content meist eine viel  höhere grafische Qualität aufweist als die versaubeutelten  Bluray-Versionen von Kinofilmen. Allein die Bildauflösung ist um ein  vielfaches höher.


SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Was du also machen könntest wäre entweder auf einen Browser umsteigen,  der Multi-Threading unterstützt oder dir die Videos herunterladen  (sollte bei einer 100Mbit Leitung denke ich kein Problem sein) und dir  lokal angucken.


Richtiges Multithreading ist in dem Bereich leider sehr schwierig,  aber Chrome ist am nächsten dran. 





SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Richtiges Multithreading kann bis jetzt keiner.
> Bis auf Safari und Chrome sind alle anderen Browser "Single Threaded".
> Und Safari/Chrome können auch nur 2 Cores nutzen (und das auch nur begrenzt gut)
> 
> Besitzer einer Intel CPU mit Hyper Threading haben den Vorteil, dass vom Browser 1 Core angesteuert aber dank Hyper Threading auf 2 Threads aufgeteilt wird.


Nein, Chrome kann beliebig viele Threads nutzen,  aber eben nur einen pro Website.  

Und Hyper-Threading bringt dir da nichts    Offensichtlich hast du nicht ganz verstanden was HT tut,  aber es kann nicht einen Prozess auf zwei parallel arbeitende Kerne aufteilen.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (13. Februar 2015)

Ohh Sorry 
Da muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. 
Hab das mit dem SMT (Hyper Threading) wohl wirklich falsch verstanden bzw. falsch rübergebracht.



> Die GPU hat in beiden Fällen gleich viel zu tun, nämlich wenig. Bei lokal gespeicherten Videos muss einfach niemand viel tun um sie abzuspielen, bei Onlinestreams braucht es teilweise eben etwas mehr Arbeit für die Verarbeitung. Warum man das auf die GPU legen sollte, ist mir aber nicht ganz klar.



Das mit der GPU ist nicht ganz korrekt. 
Es stimmt zwar, das die GPU in beiden Fällen kaum was zu tun hat,
allerdings wird ein Lokales Video über die GPU gerendert und ein Online Stream über die CPU.
(Siehe GPU Auslastung in GPU-Z.)
Also zumindest habe ich bei einem Lokalen Video eine (deutlich!) stärkere GPU Auslastung.
Dass die GPU in beiden Fällen "wenig zu tun" hat, liegt aber mitunter auch daran, dass die Leistung heutiger GPUs sehr groß ist und so ein 4K-Video keine Herausforderung für die Darstellt.

Warum das auf die GPU gelegt wird kann ich dir sagen: Parallele Berechnung...und da ist die GPU mit ihren ca. 2000 Shader-Cores besser geeignet als die CPU.



> Ja, das machen sie bestimmt auch dafür, aber wäre es für die Einsparung von Speicherplatz dann nicht sinnvoller, es anders zu speichern? Ist dir klar, dass Youtube das Video auf einem Server mindestens sechs mal (!) in verschiedenen Codecs und Auflösungen speichert?
> 
> Warum sollte es ihnen egal sein wie gut jemand ihre Videos abspielen kann? Sie sind absolut elementar darauf angewiesen, dass jeder ihre Videos so gut wie möglich abspielen kann!
> 
> Der Vergleich zu Filmhostern ist auch etwas schwierig, da heutzutage Youtube-Content meist eine viel höhere grafische Qualität aufweist als die versaubeutelten Bluray-Versionen von Kinofilmen. Allein die Bildauflösung ist um ein vielfaches höher.



Nein, da muss ich dir Widersprechen.
Youtube speichert das Video nur 1x und lässt es bei bedarf auf die entsprechende Qualität berechnen.
und das auch nur mit einem Codec...nämlich x264.

Und beim Youtube Content muss ich dir auch widersprechen. (Sorry..)
Alleine schon aufgrund der Tatsache, das Youtube die Videos komprimieren und neu berechnen lässt, kann die Qualität eines 1080p Videos nur schlechter sein, als ein 1080p Bluray Film.
Nur mal so am Rande: Ein 60 Minuten 1080p Youtube Video ist ca 800-900MB Groß....ein (gleichlanges) Video auf einer Bluray ca. 10-15GB. (Kompletter 2 Std. Film auf einer Bluray: 30-40GB)


Also soweit ich weiß, kann Chrome pro Fenster (was 1 Prozess ist) 2 Threads nutzen.
Ob das dann wieder pro Tab 1 Thread ist weiß ich nicht. (Dazu kenne ich den Code nicht )
Ich habe aber auf jeden Fall, wenn ich im Chrome ein Video angucke 2 Threads (bzw. 2 Cores) ausgelastet.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Nein, da muss ich dir Widersprechen.
> Youtube speichert das Video nur 1x und lässt es bei bedarf auf die entsprechende Qualität berechnen.
> und das auch nur mit einem Codec...nämlich x264.


Nein, es wird nach dem Upload tatsächlich für jede Qualitätsstufe einzeln berechnet und gespeichert. Deshalb hatte man (zumindest früher)  bei Download-Programmen auch so viele verschiedene Dateien zu Auswahl.

Am Ende ist das vermutlich einfacher,  als ein Video für jeden Nutzer in Echtzeit neu zu berechnen. Stell dir sonst mal den Rechenaufwand für zB einen Gronkh vor,  5 Videos am Tag bei 4k Auflösung und 60fps  in Echtzeit für jeweils 100000 Menschen berechnen?   Da müssten sie sich schon Rechenkapazität von der ESA leihen ... 

Youtube codiert aktuell in H264,  experimentell laufen aber auch VP8 und VP9.  Leider aber noch nicht so richtig ausgereift.



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Und beim Youtube Content muss ich dir auch widersprechen. (Sorry..)
> Alleine schon aufgrund der Tatsache, das Youtube die Videos komprimieren und neu berechnen lässt, kann die Qualität eines 1080p Videos nur schlechter sein, als ein 1080p Bluray Film.
> Nur mal so am Rande: Ein 60 Minuten 1080p Youtube Video ist ca 800-900MB Groß....ein (gleichlanges) Video auf einer Bluray ca. 10-15GB. (Kompletter 2 Std. Film auf einer Bluray: 30-40GB)


Ja, das ist der Grund warum Youtube 4K Videos unterstützt. 

800-900MB pro Stunde?  Youtube gibt 1080p Videos 8Mbit/s Bandbreite, und die meisten Menschen nutzen das auch aus. Das gibt 3,6GB pro Stunde.  Rechnen wir mit rein, dass viele Leute ihre Videos für höhere Bandbreite noch hochskalieren,  wirds noch um einiges mehr.  Dann kommt noch 60fps dazu ...  
1440p hat üblicherweise 10Mbit/s,  ab 2160p gibt Youtube derzeit sozusagen alles was es hat, was laut Google bei 35-45Mbit/s endet. Macht bis zu 20GB pro Stunde Videomaterial. 

Bei gutem Upload ist die Qualität dort prinzipiell also sehr gut, die Frage ist nur, wieviel Qualität der Urheber hochladen kann.  



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß, kann Chrome pro Fenster (was 1 Prozess ist) 2 Threads nutzen.
> Ob das dann wieder pro Tab 1 Thread ist weiß ich nicht. (Dazu kenne ich den Code nicht )
> Ich habe aber auf jeden Fall, wenn ich im Chrome ein Video angucke 2 Threads (bzw. 2 Cores) ausgelastet.



Du brauchst nur mal einen Blick in den TaskManager zu werfen, dann wirst du sehen, dass Chrome sehr viele Threads nutzen kann. Prinzipiell wird jeder geöffnete Tab (nicht jedes Fenster)  als eigener Prozess geöffnet,  kann auch sein dass es sogar zwei Prozesse sind (habe bei mir gerade mal nachgezählt, und würde ungefähr hinkommen).


----------



## soth (13. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Das mit der GPU ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> Es stimmt zwar, das die GPU in beiden Fällen kaum was zu tun hat,
> allerdings wird ein Lokales Video über die GPU gerendert und ein Online Stream über die CPU.
> (Siehe GPU Auslastung in GPU-Z.)


Ob die GPU etwas zu tun hat hängt, auch bei lokalen Videos, vom Player und dessen Einstellungen/Komponenten und dem Material ab. Sowohl das Decoding, Scaling, als auch Rendering kann auf der GPU durchgeführt werden, muss es aber nicht.



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Dass die GPU in beiden Fällen "wenig zu tun" hat, liegt aber mitunter  auch daran, dass die Leistung heutiger GPUs sehr groß ist und so ein  4K-Video keine Herausforderung für die Darstellt.


Wenig ist Definitionssache. Meine GTX470 durchbricht bei DVD-Auflösungen schon mal die 50%-Marke. Mit reinem Decoding von FHD Material bekommt man die Karte auch über 50%. Alles eine Frage des Anspruchs und Materials.



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Warum das auf die GPU gelegt wird kann ich dir sagen: Parallele  Berechnung...und da ist die GPU mit ihren ca. 2000 Shader-Cores besser  geeignet als die CPU.


Blöd nur, dass ein Hauptbestandteil des Decodings und Encodings sequentiell ist.



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Nein, da muss ich dir Widersprechen.
> Youtube speichert das Video nur 1x und lässt es bei bedarf auf die entsprechende Qualität berechnen.
> und das auch nur mit einem Codec...nämlich x264.


Youtube decodiert on-the-fly? Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht? Vor allem bei diesen Zugriffszahlen ...
Youtube nutzt auch nicht nur einen Codec, weder bei der Audio- noch bei der Videospur und erst recht kein x264.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (13. Februar 2015)

Also nur um ein Missverständnis (unserer beiderseits) zu vermeiden:

Youtube rendert Videos nur runter, nicht hoch!
Wenn ich ein 720p 30FPS Video hochlade, steht das auch nur in der Qualität zur verfügung. 1080p 60FPS suche ich da vergeblich....
Und mit (d)einem 4k Gronk Video ist es nicht anders...da liegt nur die 4K Originaldatei auf dem Server und wenn ich eine niedrigere Qualität (z.b. 1080p) auswähle, wird das File dann von dem Server runter gerechnet.
Dazu braucht man auch nicht allzu viel Rechenleistung...(ein 1080p Video auf 720p runterzurendern schafft mein PC in 30 Sekunden)
Darum geht auch (Schnelle Leitung vorrausgesetzt) das Laden des Videos auf der höchsten Qualität schneller, da hier (fast) nichts berechnet werden muss. (Komprimierung etc. muss noch berechnet werden)

Es kann sein, dass die das dann in irgendeinem Cache zwischenlagern, um es nicht bei jeder Anfrage neu berechnen zu müssen (was auch unsinn wäre, ein Video das alle 2,5 Sekunden aufgerufen wird, jedes mal neu zu rendern).

Tatsache ist aber, wenn ich das Originalvideo welches 3GB groß ist hochlade, dann bekomme ich (wenn ich das später nochmal herunterlade) "nur" ein 700-900MB großes File. (Glaubs mir, habs schon ausprobiert ...)


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Also nur um ein Missverständnis (unserer beiderseits) zu vermeiden:
> 
> Youtube rendert Videos nur runter, nicht hoch!
> Wenn ich ein 720p 30FPS Video hochlade, steht das auch nur in der Qualität zur verfügung. 1080p 60FPS suche ich da vergeblich....


Schon falsch:  Youtube rendert es ja in seine eigene Abstufung.  Dabei kann es durchaus auch größer werden.  Videos ab 2048x1152 werden beispielsweise auf 2560x1440p  hochskaliert. Der Vorteil daran ist, dass man eine höhere Bandbreite im Verhältnis zur Auflösung zur Verfügung gestellt  bekommt, was in besserer Qualität resultiert.


SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Und mit (d)einem 4k Gronk Video ist es nicht anders...da liegt nur die 4K Originaldatei auf dem Server und wenn ich eine niedrigere Qualität (z.b. 1080p) auswähle, wird das File dann von dem Server runter gerechnet.
> Dazu braucht man auch nicht allzu viel Rechenleistung...(ein 1080p Video auf 720p runterzurendern schafft mein PC in 30 Sekunden)
> Darum geht auch (Schnelle Leitung vorrausgesetzt) das Laden des Videos auf der höchsten Qualität schneller, da hier (fast) nichts berechnet werden muss. (Komprimierung etc. muss noch berechnet werden)


So ...  da haben wir jetzt ein Problem.  Du arumentierst, dass die Rechenkapazität von Youtube so gigantisch ist dass problemlos alles was abgespielt wird in Echtzeit gerendert werden kann, aber gleichzeitig ist deren Rechenleistung ein größeres Problem als die Internetleitung?  
Ich habe noch nicht erleben dürfen, dass ein 1080p Video schneller lädt als ein 720p Video.  Vergleicht man die zur Verfügung gestellten Bandbreiten von 5Mbit/s vs 8Mbit/s,  ist das auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ich möchte auch gerne mal sehen, wie du in 30sek ein 1080p Video renderst. Ich weiß nicht, mit was für Codeceinstellungen das möglich sein sollte, aber realistisch ist das sicher nicht. 


SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass die das dann in irgendeinem Cache zwischenlagern, um es nicht bei jeder Anfrage neu berechnen zu müssen (was auch unsinn wäre, ein Video das alle 2,5 Sekunden aufgerufen wird, jedes mal neu zu rendern).


Ich glaube Youtube kann aktuell stark frequentierte Videos tatsächlich cachen,  der Vorteil daran liegt aber einfach nur an dem schnelleren Zugriff auf den Speicher.  


SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Tatsache ist aber, wenn ich das Originalvideo welches 3GB groß ist hochlade, dann bekomme ich (wenn ich das später nochmal herunterlade) "nur" ein 700-900MB großes File. (Glaubs mir, habs schon ausprobiert ...)



Und was sagt uns das?  Mit Sicherheit nicht, dass das Video unverändert vorliegt und nur bei Bedarf heruntergerechnet wird ...


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (13. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schon falsch:  Youtube rendert es ja in seine eigene Abstufung.  Dabei kann es durchaus auch größer werden.  Videos ab 2048x1152 werden beispielsweise auf 2560x1440p  hochskaliert. Der Vorteil daran ist, dass man eine höhere Bandbreite im Verhältnis zur Auflösung zur Verfügung gestellt  bekommt, was in besserer Qualität resultiert.



Jetzt verdrehst du was ich gesagt habe.
Ich meinte, wenn ich ein Video mit einer Auflösung von z.B 1280x720 in 30FPS und 5Mbit Datenrate hochlade (was vermutlich deren Abstufung entspricht), dann wird das sicherlich NICHT auf 1080p mit 60FPS und 15MBit Datenrate *hoch*codiert, sondern eher auf die niedrigeren Qualitäten (480p, 360p 240p...) *runter*gerechnet.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> So ...  da haben wir jetzt ein Problem.  Du arumentierst, dass die Rechenkapazität von Youtube so gigantisch ist dass problemlos alles was abgespielt wird in Echtzeit gerendert werden kann, aber gleichzeitig ist deren Rechenleistung ein größeres Problem als die Internetleitung?  *(<- Hier meinte ich die Internetleitung von DIR und NICHT die von Youtube)*
> Ich habe noch nicht erleben dürfen, dass ein 1080p Video schneller lädt als ein 720p Video.  Vergleicht man die zur Verfügung gestellten Bandbreiten von 5Mbit/s vs 8Mbit/s,  ist das auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Das habe ich nie behauptet.
Ich wiederhole und ergänze nochmal was ich gesagt habe:

Videos die auf Youtube liegen werden bei Bedarf auf die entsprechende Qualität (*runter*)gerendert und liegen (um Speicherplatz zu sparen) komprimiert vor, werden aber in einem Cache vorgehalten, um nicht jedesmal berechnet werden zu müssen.

Ein Video steht in höherer Qualität schneller zu verfügung, als in niedrigerer Qualität, da es nicht erst gerendert werden muss, *WENN* es nicht schon gecachet vorliegt.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss das Video erst (von deinem PC) dekomprimiert werden und logischerweiße zu dir über *DEINE* Internetleitung übertragen werden. 

Wenn du also "nur" eine 2 Mbit Leitung hast, dann dauert es logischerweiße länger ein 4k Video zu übertragen (Ist ja u.U. richtig fett groß) als ein 720p Video (was ja viel kleiner ist).
So....wenn du allerdings eine 100Mbit Leitung hast (weiß ich ja nicht), dann würdest du das 720p Video (logischerweiße) schneller bekommen, wenn es nicht erst berechnet werden müsste (was ja auch Zeit kostet), was beim 4K Video eben nicht der Fall ist und Youtube so das File einfach 1:1 zu dir rüberstreamt (was deutlich weniger Rechenarbeit kostet als es erst zu berechnen und dann zu Streamen)

Klar, das 4k Video ist deutlich größer, aber bei ner 100Mbit Leitung ist das ja fix übertragen.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch gerne mal sehen, wie du in 30sek ein 1080p Video renderst. Ich weiß nicht, mit was für Codeceinstellungen das möglich sein sollte, aber realistisch ist das sicher nicht.


Kann dir davon gerne ein Video auf Youtube hochladen  

Aber hier meinte ich auch nicht ein 1080p Video zu rendern, sondern auf 720p *runter*zurechnen/runterskalieren.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das?  Mit Sicherheit nicht, dass das Video unverändert vorliegt und nur bei Bedarf heruntergerechnet wird ...



Mit "unverändert" meinte ich vom Codec und der Auflösung unverändert.
Kann ja trotzdem noch komprimiert und/oder gepackt werden um Platz zu sparen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht WIE die das machen, aber es wird auf jeden Fall stark komprimiert abgelegt, denn sonst müsste sich Youtube Speicher von der NSA leihen.



> Tatsache ist aber, wenn ich das Originalvideo welches *3GB* groß ist hochlade, dann bekomme ich (wenn ich das später nochmal herunterlade) "nur" ein 700-900MB großes File. (Glaubs mir, habs schon ausprobiert ...)




Sorry, hier hatte ich mich vertippt. Meinte ein *2GB* großes File (3GB auf 900MB zu komprimieren wäre ja zu krass )


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Sorry, hier hatte ich mich vertippt. Meinte ein *2GB* großes File (3GB auf 900MB zu komprimieren wäre ja zu krass )




Nur ums mal in den Raum zu stellen: Es ist bei manchen sehr schlecht konvertierten Videos ohne Probleme möglich, ohne sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust eine 10 GB große Datei auf 500MB zu komprimieren.
Mir begegnen da ich sowas hobbymäßig mache häufig solche Fälle wo Leute in uralten Codecs bei horrenden (konstanten!) Bitraten um die Quali zu halten (MPEG2, alte DivX Kernels) und die Tonspur dann noch in PCM draufliegt.

Wenn du das in starken Settings zu h.264/AVC oder gar HEVC + AC3 umwandelst haste nicht selten je nach Bildmaterial bei gleicher Quali 90% Platzersparnis. 

Meine Freundin schaut häufiger mal japanische fernsehsendungen die als Mitschnitte angeboten werden im EU-Raum, also TeleSync-Dateien.
Da hat ne Serienfolge die 40 Minuten dauert in MPG2/PCM und 1080p/60fps (ja, das ist da hinten normal im TV...) schnell mal 5-10 GB. Mit leichteren Qualieinbußen (was ihr egal ist da sie da nicht extrem drauf achtet wie ich) kommt man da locker unter 1 GB pro Datei per HEVC wenn mans drauf anlegt.


----------



## soth (13. Februar 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Mit "unverändert" meinte ich vom Codec und der Auflösung unverändert.
> Kann ja trotzdem noch komprimiert und/oder gepackt werden um Platz zu sparen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht WIE die das machen, aber es wird auf jeden Fall stark komprimiert abgelegt, denn sonst müsste sich Youtube Speicher von der NSA leihen.


Speicherplatz ist günstig, Rechenleistung teuer. 
google hält die Dateien nicht als Original vor und cacht nur bei Bedarf. Das wird einmal komprimiert und auf die Platte gelegt, fertig. Gecacht wird dann bei hohen Zugriffszahlen.

Du darfst diese Behauptung allerdings gerne noch ein paar Mal wiederholen, richtig wird sie dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag:  Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Youtubevideos auch bei mir relativ viel CPU-Leistung fressen.  Jedoch wird diese bei mir ziemlich perfekt gleichmäßig auf alle verfügbaren Kerne aufgeteilt. 

Also offensichtlich ein Softwareproblem bei dir ...


----------



## Nickles (20. Februar 2015)

Habs mal auisgetgestet, dieses Video (30 Sekunden Buffer für 10 Sekunden Video ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vrdgDdPApQ
i5-3450 Rund 50 Prozent CPU auslastung im Chrome prozess in den Spitzen

Edit: Gerade das hier gelesen:


> habe Chrome. Hab eben mal vier 4K-Videos laufen lassen, und alle 4 Kerne waren bei 100% im Taskmanager (i5-3570k @4,4Ghz) ... von wegen nur 2 kerne ^^


Öhm also iwas stimmt hier nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2015)

Habs gerade mal auf meinem Laptop getestet, läuft gut und verteilt die Last perfekt gleichmäßig auf 8 logische Kerne. 
Einzig meine Internetleitung kommt nicht ganz mit


----------



## dj_the_one (22. Februar 2015)

interressant, wo ich das gelesen habe ich es mal testen wollen, und siehe da es ruckelt auch bei mir mit einem i7 3820 und einer r9290. Hierbei sei erwähnt aber dass das ganze vor ca 5 Monaten ruckelfrei lief. Kann es sein dass die neuen AMD treiber die Ursache hierfür sind?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2015)

Nope, sollte eigentlich passen.

Ich habe gerade interessehalber auch mal einen Versuch gemacht, mit 4690K und R9 290:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp 60% CPU-Auslastung - das ist ja schon heftig.^^ GPU wird kaum benutzt. Kostet 4K abspielen wirklich so viel Leistung? 
Und wie schaut es dann eigentlich mit bspw. einem i3-4160 aus - kann der 4K abspielen, oder muss der da kapitulieren?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2015)

Also wenn ich mir angucke, wie gut es bei mir mit HyperThreading skaliert, würde ich daraus schließen dass der Decodier-Vorgang einfach schrecklich mies optimiert ist.


----------



## r0nnes (27. April 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> interressant, wo ich das gelesen habe ich es mal testen wollen, und siehe da es ruckelt auch bei mir mit einem i7 3820 und einer r9290. Hierbei sei erwähnt aber dass das ganze vor ca 5 Monaten ruckelfrei lief. Kann es sein dass die neuen AMD treiber die Ursache hierfür sind?



Also ich hab einen I7  4770K; MSI g45-gaming Platine mit 16GB Avexir 2666Mhz (XMP) und ner Geforce970GTX ebenfalls von MSI Gaming. 
Bis vor dem letzten Treiberupdate im März lief bei mir alles einwandfrei, seitdem  ruckeln bei mir die 4k-Videos total ( ca. 3-5 Unterbrechungen pro sekunde )
Meine CPU-last steigt aber nicht über 50% (durchschnittslast) .

Also kann es nur an den "neuen" Treibern liegen!!! 

Ich werde mal die Treiber der Mitgelieferten CD wieder installieren und schauen, ob es dann geht.

Da ich vermutlich erfolgreich sein werde jetzt schon mal ein dickes "SHAME ON U"  an die Programmierer von AMD und Nvidia !!!


----------



## r0nnes (27. April 2015)

Also trotz älterer Treiber und aktivierter hardwarebeschleunigung komme ich beim schauen der 4k-Videos kaum über 20% CPU-Last.
Alsoo kann es nur an den Browsern ( bei mir chrome) oder an den Video-playern liegen. Aber definitiv nicht an mangelnder Hardware oder zu langsamen Internet (ich hab 100Mbit/S bei unitymedia), da ja auch kein zeichen kommt das gebuffert wird ( der drehende kreis, oder wie windows user sagen: Die Sanduhr xD )


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2015)

Also ...  bei mir gehen 4k Videos problemlos. 

Sicher, dass alle Treiber ordentlich installiert sind?  

Ich hab überlegt, ob der kleine Speicherbus der Grafikkarte der Grafikkarte ein Problem sein sollte, aber Nvidia versichert dass der 4k schaffen würde, indem er bereits vor Weitergabe der Videodaten an den Bus diese komprimiert (halte ich für bescheuert, aber naja ... )


----------



## r0nnes (27. April 2015)

Also ich hab gerade mal Google Chrome gelöscht und wieder installiert. Die Browsereinstellungen habe ich jedoch auf dem Rechner gelassen
Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder. 
Habe auch mal vorher zum Test firefox installiert und da lief auch alles wunderbar 
Browserneuinstallation hilft xD


----------



## r0nnes (27. April 2015)

r0nnes schrieb:


> Also trotz älterer Treiber und aktivierter hardwarebeschleunigung komme ich beim schauen der 4k-Videos kaum über 20% CPU-Last.
> Alsoo kann es nur an den Browsern ( bei mir chrome) oder an den Video-playern liegen. Aber definitiv nicht an mangelnder Hardware oder zu langsamen Internet (ich hab 100Mbit/S bei unitymedia), da ja auch kein zeichen kommt das gebuffert wird ( der drehende kreis, oder wie windows user sagen: Die Sanduhr xD )



Ich habe auch den Flashplayer neuinstalliert, was aber nicht geholfen hatte


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2015)

r0nnes schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Flashplayer neuinstalliert, was aber nicht geholfen hatte



Wird wohl daran liegen, dass Youtube nach Möglichkeit kein Flash mehr benutzt, sondern HTML5.  Auf Flash wird meines Wissens nach garkein 4k angeboten.


----------



## Darkyzocker (27. April 2015)

4k macht meine Leitung gar nicht mit ich finde bei youtube langen 720 p und das schafft meine Leitung auch schon nicht immer aber höher kucke ich youtube sowiso nicht. Weill die lade Zeit viel zu lang wird.


----------

